# Parade Pics from 2014 Holiday parade with CYCLONE COASTER in Laguna Niguel -



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 15, 2014)

*Thanks my CYCLONE COASTER family for another fun day @ the 2014 Laguna Niguel Holiday Parade last Saturday - Our thanks goes out to the City of Laguna Niguel once more for a top notch well run hometown parade - 

Rather than adding to the parade announcement thread I thought it would be better as it's own thread here - Post you pics here too if you have some

My compiled pics are some of mine & some from fellow CYCLONE family members pics sent to me & posted on my facebook page - Great weather - probably the best weather we have had on this parade since we've been in it too ..... SUNNY Clear skies & temps in the upper 60's to low 70's .............. 

We followed the parade with lunch @ Knowlwoods & then a few of us rode down in & around Dana Point Harbor area since the day was so nice ... 

Enjoy the pics & Happy Holidays everyone ..Ride Vintage - Frank *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 15, 2014)

Here are some more random pics .......


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 15, 2014)

see, even an Aerocycle can be made to look better!
way to go guys!
still bummed I didn't make it, but I still feel like my head may explode. laid low by the common cold


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 15, 2014)

I only have this one pic of the parade because I was too busy looking at the hot rods and the Woody's and all of the marching bands (I was in when I was in high school). It was a great day thanks cyclone coasters for inviting us. i'm the one smiling in that pic with my friend Tim and Cory chatting  it up before the parade started.


----------



## clunker (Dec 22, 2014)

Sorry I missed that


----------

